# KFC "Honey"



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

For many years I adored going to KFC and having a biscuit with butter and honey on it for dessert. Now that I'm older and getting "stout" I don't go very often. But last week my bro-in-law and I went there and he got a biscuit and some packets of honey. He said it didn't taste good and when we checked the honey label it showed the first 3 ingredients were sugar, corn syrup, and high fructose corn syrup (not necessarily in that order). There was a dash of honey in there, just before the artificial flavors and food dyes.

And he was right, it tasted foul!

[ October 20, 2006, 02:24 PM: Message edited by: TX Ashurst ]


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

I forgot to add that the label was printed in low-contrast colors so it was hard to read. Honey was in big letters, and you really had to look closely to see another word in little letters that would clue you in that it was honey syrup, not honey.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Oh yeah, KFC has been handing out that swill for
years.

http://bee-quick.com/wall/kfc_honey.html

_*The Wall Of Shame* - Poking a sharp stick into the eye of honey fraud
since, oh about a year and a half ago._


----------



## MarkAshurst (Jun 15, 2007)

That’s about the same list of ingredients as those fancy pack of Gu or Power Burst. When I was a poor college kid and trying to race mountain bikes I would swing by KFC and snatch a mit full of those things to eat while riding. High calories to weight ratio. Real honey would have been just as effective but…


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

TX Ashurst said:


> For many years I adored going to KFC and having a biscuit with butter and honey on it for dessert. Now that I'm older and getting "stout" I don't go very often. But last week my bro-in-law and I went there and he got a biscuit and some packets of honey. He said it didn't taste good and when we checked the honey label it showed the first 3 ingredients were sugar, corn syrup, and high fructose corn syrup (not necessarily in that order). There was a dash of honey in there, just before the artificial flavors and food dyes.
> 
> And he was right, it tasted foul!
> 
> [ October 20, 2006, 02:24 PM: Message edited by: TX Ashurst ]


I saw the same thing from Wendy's today. My two year old grandson loves honey. My daughter picked up some chicken nuggets for him with "honey" while we were making a delivery. Then we noticed the honey actually said "Honey Sauce." Similar ingredients to KFC's "Honey Syrup." By the way, Jim, I love your Wall of Shame. I've been checking it now and then for about a year now. 
Susan


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I don't have any photos of the Wendy's honey.

I've got the "honey mustard" and "honey mustard dressing",
http://bee-quick.com/wall/wendys.html

If you have a digital camera, can you e-mail a photo of the
packet, front and back?

The Wall-O-Shame can't keep up without your support!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd be happy to be a contributor. I'll take a picture or get my daughter to in the next couple of days. 
Susan


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Honey in letters larger than other ingredients is a violation of Texas state law unless it is pure honey. I'd complain to the Agriculture commission and write to corporate quoting the law....


> SUBCHAPTER E. LABELING AND SALE OF HONEY
> Sec. 131.081. USE OF "HONEY" ON LABEL. A person may not
> label, sell, or keep, offer, or expose for sale a product
> Page -16 -
> ...


----------



## Doorman (Nov 27, 2006)

KFC Has been using honey "sauce" since the 80s


----------

